# Combining the functionality of KT lighted cover and the beauty of Oberon



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I really do love the functionality of the Kindle Touch lighted cover and I don't want to give up the built-in light. But frankly, this cover is pretty plain-jane. I tried putting a skin on the front cover but wasn't happy with that result. A few weeks ago I had bought a large sleeve from Oberon, with the intention of keeping my Touch inside it's lighted cover, then putting both of them inside the Oberon sleeve. Well, that didn't work out the way I thought either, I don't go out a lot and when I do, my purse has a pocket for my Kindle. So after thinking and thinking about how could I achieve the functionality of my lighted cover and the beauty of my Oberon? So, I took the plunge....I took an exacto knife and cut apart the two sides of the sleeve so I had 2 pieces of leather. Then I cut one of those pieces to fit the front of my lighted cover and used some spray adhesive to put it on. I love it! Now I have the beauty of an Oberon (half-way anyhow!) and the functionality of my built-in light. Here's a picture.

Yes, this is the Kindle Touch lighted cover


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

That is beautiful!  

But I have to say, wow, you are really brave!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Michelle!  Hi, how have you been, I miss talking with you.  And you are so right, I was really apprehensive, I kept thinking, do I REALLY want to take my exacto knife to an Oberon product  But I was unhappy with the plain look of the lighted cover, and I didn't want to change to an Oberon because I love the built-in light, and frankly I don't want the added weight of an Oberon on my slim KT.  I wasn't using the sleeve at all, and didn't think I would have much luck selling it, so I just decided to go for it.  I know some of the Oberon lovers are thinking "You did WHAT?"


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Michelle! Hi, how have you been, I miss talking with you. And you are so right, I was really apprehensive, I kept thinking, do I REALLY want to take my exacto knife to an Oberon product But I was unhappy with the plain look of the lighted cover, and I didn't want to change to an Oberon because I love the built-in light, and frankly I don't want the added weight of an Oberon on my slim KT. I wasn't using the sleeve at all, and didn't think I would have much luck selling it, so I just decided to go for it. I know some of the Oberon lovers are thinking "You did WHAT?"
> 
> I think that's a great idea!! The K4 cover can be used for the Touch as well, but you have to cut out the two inside corners and replace them with bungees.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Patricia, you come up with the most clever ideas!  You did a fantastic job, and it looks fabulous!  Congratulations on a job well done!  Now, you have the best of both worlds.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

So, Patricia, you just glued the front of the Oberon sleeve to the front of your lighted cover?  Can we see pictures of the inside and back now?
That looks gorgeous.  I could even do that I think.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks good Patricia!  I'd like to see the inside and back too.  Good idea!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I can take some pictures, but the inside and back look exactly as they did before.  The leather that I put on the front, I trimmed to exactly the size of the lighted cover.  I'll take some pictures and post them shortly.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I get the idea you guys would just like to see it from some other angles. So I took several other pictures and rather than post them all here, here's the link to the album: http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/Oberon%20leather%20on%20lighted%20cover/

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow you did an amazing job with that! I love it!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I like it! Nice work.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, great job! I was kinda thinking about how much I would like something like that for my Touch, so kudos to you for pulling it off. I'm afraid I'm not that crafty, though. I know I would end up doing something really dumb and ruining it all.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice! I feel the same was about my KT lighted cover, love the functionality, but hate the look & flimsiness!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Before I did this, I bought a Decal Girl skin made to fit the K2, because I wanted the back side of it to be large enough to trim.  I trimmed that and stuck it on the front of my Touch lighted cover but I didn't really care for that.  Then when I peeled off the skin, it pulled off patches of the finish on the front of the cover.  So I had to do something!


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

nicely done!!


----------

